# Malawi Blue Crab keeps losing legs



## cheffner (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey I have a Malawi Blue Crab in my tank and I've had him for about 4 months and he has already lost 2 legs. Is there a specific reason for it or is it just hes clumsy and breaks them off. I hope there is a way to prevent this because I dont want him to die because it is super awesome looking and he's also pretty expensive Let me know


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

I dont know but sounds troubling.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Do you have him in by himself? if not, what fish is he in with? what size tank? what are you feeding him? Can you get your water parameters?


----------

